# Mario Marathon



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 10, 2010)

> The upcoming Mario Marathon starts June 11th at 6:00PM and will run for a  week straight (168 Hours). We will be playing through a lot of the  Mario games while raising money for ACT Today (http://www.act-today.org/).
> 
> TheSpeedGamers  have been streaming video game marathons for over a year to raise money  for various charities. In total they have raised over $140,000 dollars  and played 17 marathons. They have raised over $50,000 in their week  long Final Fantasy Marathon, and have made multiple news appearances.  This upcoming marathon will be for ACT Today. This charity provides  grant money for families that cannot afford or access the treatments  their autistic children need.
> 
> ...


Is anyone planning to watch this?


----------



## Barubu (Jun 10, 2010)

I suppose.


----------

